# Paracord Blowgun Sling



## Timeguitar (Apr 10, 2014)

I made this Sling using 25ft of Camo paracord and a Rifle scope mount which can also be used as a sight


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

That is awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chips (Jan 1, 2014)

cool, i just use a sling i got when i broke my arm 2 years back. it has velcro on both ends!


----------

